# my bike.....



## Crawfishie!! (Dec 9, 2009)

Just got it a few days ago. I have everything ordered for it, "project bike" as my wife calls it. Here's the most recent pic i have. I will put more up as things come in and get installed. The ONLY thing that's on here is the wheels and tires. You ought to see the bill I have coming in the mail from all these other retaliers around here.....H/L and Trax are killing me!!!!! I'm sure I will keep those 27" swamp lights till they wear out.....then I don't know what I'll put on it then.


----------



## bruiser quad (Nov 6, 2009)

where is it?


----------



## Crawfishie!! (Dec 9, 2009)

let me try this now


----------



## bayou_boy_22 (Mar 13, 2009)

Nice bike. I like the wheels.


----------



## Crawfishie!! (Dec 9, 2009)

more to come.....waiting on parts/mods to get here.....I cant wait. Merry Christmas to ME!!!!!!! LMAO


----------



## 06REDGRIZZ (Mar 6, 2009)

i like the bike in your avatar pic! it looks familiar.


----------



## muddnfool (Mar 13, 2009)

looks good.


----------



## 1bigforeman (Jun 23, 2009)

Nice ride! I hear ya about the vendors, I have credit with hl....lol.


----------



## Crawfishie!! (Dec 9, 2009)

Pics to be posted today.....got my bike in 150 pcs in the garage. Put my 2500 lb viper wench on, and cleaned ALL electrical terminals and put dielectric grease in them. 2" lift to come, Gel grips, snorks, and MAYBE different clutch springs.....hopefully all this week.


----------



## walker (Apr 5, 2009)

when i get home tomorrow i will call u


----------



## Crawfishie!! (Dec 9, 2009)

walker said:


> when i get home tomorrow i will call u



Sounds good. I will get off of work at 6pm, I can talk a bit at work, but limited...depending on whats going on. 

Sorry for NOT posting pics today, little did I know our digital camera has been dropped and broke into 1,000 pcs.....
Soon as I can figure out how to send pics from my phone to email/puter....I will get some up on here.

Today's progress went very well. Rhino lined my rackes, and ALL plastic that was not "shiny" (floor boards, front bumper, and rear that holds that tail light. It's really gonna look good, I think, when I get done. Got the fuel pump situation repaired , hopefully, I will "try it out" after I put the lift on. Hopefully I don't have to pull that darn gas tank AGAIN!!!! 
More to come tomorrow, I'm sure.


----------



## Josh (Nov 23, 2009)

You said you got your fuel pump situation repaired. What was wrong with it, I don't think i read if you had said what was causing it.


----------



## Crawfishie!! (Dec 9, 2009)

Let me tell you what happpened......

Once upon a time, in a far far galaxy.......LOL!!! :haha:

No really, I had water in my gas tank. To ease the recovery and to be 100% sure there was nothing else in that tank (trash, sticks, mud, sand, etc etc etc), I decided to remove it and clean it out. Little to my dismay, did I know that the fuel line was cracked coming out of the fuel pump right past that 90 on the top (that plastic peice). Got all 3 bolts removed and wiring harness removed. As soon as I touched the fuel line to disconnect it, IT BROKE OFF that plastic nipple that the fuel line slips on. I totally freaked out at this point, by the time I was done.....my garage looked like a tornado hit it.
I called around to several kawi places, people i know, and friends of friends of friends, could NOT locate a new fuel pump. The dealership wants $511 for a new one, I just don't know that kind of money right now with Christmas season and all the holidays going on. 
I have done my homework on this. Have gone to EVERY auto parts store. EVERYONE reccomended to use JB weld until I can get the money saved to buy a new fuel pump or find one second hand. So, for now, I have my "rig" on there in hopes that after everything is "set-up" it will work like it should.


----------



## Crawfishie!! (Dec 9, 2009)

Started that snork mod lastnight thats posted in the "how to" section. For someone that really don't know much about this, I really am having a hard time manuevering, bending and stretching these pvc pipes to be in the corect position. Anyway, I am going to get it done, in time......when I get more attitude about trying to get it done. 

Got my lift in the mail yesterday, tinkered with that snorkle for about 4 hours lastnight. I think i'm gonna give that pvc/snorkle a rest and install my lift tonight. I have all the plastic apart, might put that back together as well and start putting all of it back on. I think it all depends on how far I get with this lift. If all else fails, I am off all week starting this afternoon at 6pm till Friday next week.......I'm sure I can get it done, complete and put back together before then. Wish me luck. I'll take some pics with my phone and get um up on here as soon as I can......


----------



## bayou_boy_22 (Mar 13, 2009)

good luck man. If you take your time and cut your pipe long then trim it that seems to work better than trying to stretch the pipe. LOL. But honestly if you take your time and follow the instructions in the how-to section it is not that hard. I did mine in about 4 hours from start to finish with my plastics already off.


----------



## Crawfishie!! (Dec 9, 2009)

IT'S DEAD!!!!!!!!!! No fuel getting to the fuel injection system. I am thinking in car terms here....don't have have to "bleed the air" out of the fuel line and injectors?? That's the ONLY thing I can think of why I'm NOT getting fuel. :flames:


Snorks are on hold for now!!!


----------



## Crawfishie!! (Dec 9, 2009)

Pic from today....hope everyone enjoys it as much as I do......2" lift, viper 2500 lb winch, started the snork kit (on hold till further notice, notice gas tank missing)..Rhino lined all of the plastic except the "shiny" parts......More to come after I get my fuel pump problem fixed......

Gonna install a Maroon Primary and Red secondary On Monday, if they come in.....come on FED EX!!!!

So what if it's bare boned, don't you have to start somewhere???

More pics to come as things develop and thing get put on.......I CAN'T WAIT!!!!


----------



## Crawfishie!! (Dec 9, 2009)

Snorks done, I could NOT wait to work on this thing......Fuel pump is out so I have to do something on it. Pics to come later on today......


----------



## greenmachine (Dec 19, 2008)

You said you are running 27" swamplites? If I were u I would run an almond secondary spring instead of the red (that spring is ment for 29.5 laws) with the maroon primary. It's just my opinion, just a thought?


----------



## Crawfishie!! (Dec 9, 2009)

greenmachine said:


> You said you are running 27" swamplites? If I were u I would run an almond secondary spring instead of the red (that spring is ment for 29.5 laws) with the maroon primary. It's just my opinion, just a thought?



Kinda what I was thinking......that RED secondary, in my opinion, will be a little too stout for those 27" swamplights. However, I do plan to get some 31's here soon. Maybe for my b-day in Jan......so whats the worst of 2 evils.....


----------



## greenmachine (Dec 19, 2008)

I'll take a set of those 31s! good luck with the fuel problem hope you getter running


----------



## Crawfishie!! (Dec 9, 2009)

greenmachine said:


> I'll take a set of those 31s! good luck with the fuel problem hope you getter running



Hell yeah, I'm ready to go ride!!!! I NEED stress relief......UUUGGGHHHH!!!!!!


----------



## Crawfishie!! (Dec 9, 2009)

I have to go out of my way to thank Walker. After several days of getting our schedule arranged, today was the day, that we were able to hook up and get that snorkel completely done!!!! Thanks dude, your great!!! I look forward to riding with you in the near future. :rockn::bigok:


----------



## walker (Apr 5, 2009)

not a problem sorry it took me so long to get over there... now post some pic's up of those snorkles


----------



## Crawfishie!! (Dec 9, 2009)

walker said:


> not a problem sorry it took me so long to get over there... now post some pic's up of those snorkles



Can't do that right now. Dropped it off at the shop to have that fuel pump installed. Found out some pretty interesting facts while there. If I were to purchase the fuel pump and install it, that would void the factory warranty on the pump. If they install it, I would have a one year replacement. I'm NOT in any position to pay another $511 for another fuel pump anytime soon. So to make things "right".....I took it to the shop so they can install the pump and I will have the security of knowing about the factory warranty. As soon as it gets back, I will post as many pics allowed by law........LOL


----------



## jp6095 (Dec 23, 2009)

Here is my Brute. It is a work in progress, but I am working on it little by little. Next Step is a snorkel.


----------



## Crawfishie!! (Dec 9, 2009)

jp6095 said:


> Here is my Brute. It is a work in progress, but I am working on it little by little. Next Step is a snorkel.



I dont see anything.......


----------



## jp6095 (Dec 23, 2009)

Forgive me just figuring this thing out. Trying to post more.


----------



## Crawfishie!! (Dec 9, 2009)

jp6095 said:


> Forgive me just figuring this thing out. Trying to post more.



Nice bike......keep us posted....It's a bunch of FUN doing ALL the mods that you want. Dream big, just have a deep pocket book, and don't get the wifey too pissed while doing what you want to.....Trust me, it aint worth it!!! LOL :rockn:


----------



## 88rxn/a (Mar 2, 2009)

the secret is tell her its 2-300 bucks cheaper than what you paid!


----------



## Crawfishie!! (Dec 9, 2009)

Ok........just called the kawi shop. the new fuel pump should be here by tomorrow. Hopefully everything will go as planned and it will be ALIVE by the 7th or 8th. I'm ready to go ride ya'll........:aargh4:


----------



## 650Brute (Dec 18, 2008)

Were all ready to see this Beast....


----------



## Crawfishie!! (Dec 9, 2009)

Another thing....they are installing my maroon primary for FREE!!!!! Gotta love that price......

Pics to come after it's all back together and road worthy.....:rockn:


----------



## Crawfishie!! (Dec 9, 2009)

jp6095 said:


> Forgive me just figuring this thing out. Trying to post more.



NICE looking bike, can we take it swimming????


----------



## Crawfishie!! (Dec 9, 2009)

OK, so I stopped by the shop here in town today. I picked up my spring.....for some reason I thought I ordered a maroon primary, but an almond came in......whats the difference? Another thing that FREE install on that spring isn't so FREE anymore. Good thing I know people that have a primary tool to change that stock spring out......thanks Walker. Anyway, it looks like my fuel pump will be in sometimes EARLY next week and installed the same day. So, all in all, it looks like it will be ready for me to go ride on the 9th......I'M SOOOO EXCITED I COULD PEE ALL OVER MYSELF!!!!!


----------



## Josh (Nov 23, 2009)

Yeah, I have a primary tool for that spring change too. If you needed it.. your not too far off as I'm right up the road from river run park. Pretty handy when you try a few different springs out. You should have searched a little over on HL for that fuel pump. I saw one for under a $100 a while back where the people were parting the bikes out.


----------



## bruiser quad (Nov 6, 2009)

no spring tool is needed to change the primary....


----------



## Crawfishie!! (Dec 9, 2009)

josh4290 said:


> Yeah, I have a primary tool for that spring change too. If you needed it.. your not too far off as I'm right up the road from river run park. Pretty handy when you try a few different springs out. You should have searched a little over on HL for that fuel pump. I saw one for under a $100 a while back where the people were parting the bikes out.



Yeah that figures.....I would order my fuel pump and find out that someone had one that I could have bought for ALOT less than $511. That's just the way my luck goes. The ONLY good thing that's gonna come out of ordering from the dealership is the warranty. A one year replacement if it fails and labor will be FREE. 
I'm pretty sure I have the tool that I need to pull that Primary, just have to coordinate a time to get it done....NO big rush though, I still don't have my tires yet. I will order those come next week sometime....


----------



## Josh (Nov 23, 2009)

Yeah no tool needed for primary change. Just a few sockets and torque wrench. i was thinking the secondary. either way i have the puller . And yeah, warranty is never a bad thing. What tires did you choose to go with? I upgraded from mud lights to outlaws then to my silver backs on the brute, couldn't be happier.


----------



## Crawfishie!! (Dec 9, 2009)

josh4290 said:


> Yeah no tool needed for primary change. Just a few sockets and torque wrench. i was thinking the secondary. either way i have the puller . And yeah, warranty is never a bad thing. What tires did you choose to go with? I upgraded from mud lights to outlaws then to my silver backs on the brute, couldn't be happier.


 
Yeah after watching the video lastnight i was totally wrong. NO tool is needed besides your standard sockets and a torque wrench. I will handle this as soon as I get it home from the shop....wednesday??


----------



## Crawfishie!! (Dec 9, 2009)

Ok, now I'm really getting impatient and want my bike back. UUUGGGGHHHHH I know that the local Kawi shop cannot control how long it takes to get the fuel pump in nor can they control how much inventory their supplier carries, but darn....it sure is frustrating to know that its gonna be another week b4 i get to put that think back together and trail worthy.....IF they get that stupid fuel pump in by then. 
I have been lacking in the pic/vid dept, and have done a horrible job with this, I promise you, in the future....I WILL do a better job. My next project will be my wifes 02 450 foreman. Hopefully I will not have any issues with her bike during the revamp/rebuild.


----------



## walker (Apr 5, 2009)

not your fault that is typical good times cycle fashion...


----------



## Crawfishie!! (Dec 9, 2009)

OK, now I'm POed......get this. 
Kawi shop here calls me today, "hey man good news, we got your fuel pump in and it should be running this afternoon". I got so excited I almost Peed all over my house like a cocker spaniel. Later yesterday afternoon, of course right before closing time, they call back. "hey man, we got the fuel pump in....but we don't have that rubber gasket that goes between the fuel pump and the tank.......would you have that somewhere at your house?" 
If you remember, I brought the bike up there stirpped and disassembled just as it is in my pic, with the gas tank removed. To my knowledge, there never was a "rubber gasket" between the fuel pump and gas tank. I looked and looked and looked all over my garage, I can't find it. 
SO, here we are again.....still without a bike, and out MORE money, and STILL can't ride It seems that this "rubber gasket", at a cool cost of $18 for a **** "O" ring, is going to set me back for another week. My frustration builds and ALL of the excitement of owning my first 750 Brute is diminshing really fast. 
Who knows at this pace, it might be for sale by the time this fuel pump issue is sloved.


----------



## walker (Apr 5, 2009)

stop your moaning............lol


----------



## Crawfishie!! (Dec 9, 2009)

LOL, you go boy. 
OK, so I get a call from the Kawi shop today. GOOD NEWS.....I can come and get it, IT"S ALIVE!!!!! Yippie kaiyaee........BULL $#!+....for a cool cost of 700 bucks I can get my bike out of "jail". Man, I understand that things are tough right now, and the economy is on the rebound, jobs are at a record low, and the poor man is having a hard time making ends meet......but **** $700, that's BS!! 511 for the fuel pump, 20 for the "O" ring that goes under the fuel pump, $70 for a fuel pump relay, and the rest is labor??? My GOSH........WTH is going on with that? 
I'm more than appreciative to get my bike back tomorrow, but NOT, in and way, happy about how much they ripped me off for. I'm thinking by the time all of this is said and done, I would have been better off buying a new one....S#!+.......


----------



## Crawfishie!! (Dec 9, 2009)

I'll post pics as soon as I can.......


----------



## bruiser quad (Nov 6, 2009)

:violin: that's LESS than $99 bucks for the labor... my shop charges $75 an hour....


----------



## Crawfishie!! (Dec 9, 2009)

I agree, but it took me 10 min to put the fuel pump in and re-install the fuel cell the first time I did it, so is $99 really fair? Or maybe they aren't as proficient as I am?????


----------



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

sadly, there has been many instances of fuel pump related failures on the 2008 brutes.

seized bearings & fuel pump failure - two major failures on the 08's


----------



## bruiser quad (Nov 6, 2009)

less than $99 if you count taxes... and it's running, with a guarantee on the pump


----------



## bruiser quad (Nov 6, 2009)

phreebsd said:


> sadly, there has been many instances of fuel pump related failures on the 2008 brutes.
> 
> seized bearings & fuel pump failure - two major failures on the 08's


are there any threads detailing more on the 08 fuel pump problems?


----------



## Crawfishie!! (Dec 9, 2009)

thats very true bruiser.....i need to be thankful that i can get it out of the shop without them pawning it off. 

phreebsd, i can't believe there no recall on these said items as of yet. As many people that have had issues with these, why not.......that's my question. I'm curious if the same issues/problems are gonna come about on the 09 and 10 models?


----------



## Crawfishie!! (Dec 9, 2009)

phreebsd said:


> sadly, there has been many instances of fuel pump related failures on the 2008 brutes.
> 
> seized bearings & fuel pump failure - two major failures on the 08's



what bearings are you referring to so i can be on the out-look.....:thinking:


----------



## TX4PLAY (Jan 18, 2009)

He's talking about rod bearings = engine failure.....


----------



## bruiser quad (Nov 6, 2009)

TX4PLAY said:


> He's talking about rod bearings = engine failure.....


glad I got the extended warranties on our bikes, engine blows $50 out the door!


----------



## TX4PLAY (Jan 18, 2009)

Just make sure to get all of the muddy water out of it, I hear that voids the warranty!


----------



## 06REDGRIZZ (Mar 6, 2009)

hey look on the bright side you could have already put three new crankshafts,rods, and rod bearings in at about $1000 every time and only have 150 miles on your bike like i have.


----------



## Crawfishie!! (Dec 9, 2009)

GOOD NEWS!!!! I'm going get her out of the shop Thursday as soon as I get back in town. Hopefully I will have it back together by Friday afternoon when I have to go to work. I plan to do a "test ride" Wed next week, weather permitting, at River Run. Anyone up for a ride during the week??


----------



## Crawfishie!! (Dec 9, 2009)

Ok, got that hooka out of the shop yesterday. It sure looks nice with all the plastic, racks, and tires back on it. I'm excited, ready to go ride. I'm gonna take it on a local trail here by my house today after I get done with the rad re-loacation. I can't wait. I think I might as well do the exhaust mod while i'm there at my buddies shop. we'll have to see.....Pics coming soon.


----------



## Crawfishie!! (Dec 9, 2009)

Finally, here is the finished product......so far.


----------



## walker (Apr 5, 2009)

looks good ... those tires look familiar...lol


----------

